# variant map



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just saw this online today thought it was cool
enjoy
http://www.cichlidae.com/sections/tb/di ... efault.php


----------



## Boby_ (Oct 10, 2002)

Somebody invested in this a lot of time and effort but I'm afraid that it is too old already.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Boby_: Jessica Miller published that map in 1997. No one can debate the age of the publication, but it is still a nice graphical representation of the "where" behind the Tropheus variants. I saw one other simlar map once-upon-a-time, but honestly, I can't recall the URL.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Actually, here is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

All good stuff I think.
Also
HeatherinNH
in
Trophs.com is trying to build an interactive one from photos.
Check it out.
And add to it please.
Or make a better one. :drooling:

http://trophs.com/forums/index.php?show ... entry10270
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie ... db&t=k&z=7

I think the one with the most types is still Peter Schupke Tropheus aqualog book one. From 2000 it is getting dated? Has anyone done the updates?


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

tropheus ilangi and nkamba are not the same fish?


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*TaNgS_RuLe*: Some people refer to "Yellow Ilangi" and "Red Ilangi".

Red Ilangi are also known as "Chilanga", and are collected at Nkamba Bay. Supposedly, Yellow Ilangi (i.e. Ad Konings infamous image) live elsewhere on the same bay, separated from the Red Ilangi by physical aquascape.

If you see "Ilangi Nkamba Bay" listed on stocklists currently, it has been my experience that it is usually "Chilanga" (Red Ilangi) that is being sold.


----------

